# First in Flight, First Commercial Fishing Kayak In The State Of NC...



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://fishmilitia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2550

Wanting to bridge the gap and mend the fences between Rec's and Comm's, cause I am both, and I know the Truth, Point Fingers at the Land Developers, not Other Fishermen... Come on Guys Lets Get on the Same Team, United We Stand, Divided we Fall... 

JAM


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

You said you were going to do it, and you did.
It is all ways good to see someone do what they said they were going to do.

My question is, How do you get stickers to stick on your yak for any length of time?

Every time I slap a sticker on my OK, they don't last very long before an edge starts to peel, then it's all over.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

dena said:


> You said you were going to do it, and you did.
> It is all ways good to see someone do what they said they were going to do.
> 
> My question is, How do you get stickers to stick on your yak for any length of time?
> ...


I don't talk to hear myself Speak, I set Goals and Accomplish them, if I say it I do it, my word is my bond... 
Windex and only 10 Year Commercial Vinyl Stickers will Stay put... Others or Cheap Stickers will peel fast, all the Graphics on my Yak are Commercial Grade for Boats... JAM


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

That is awesome. How does a conch pot work? I didn't realize those jokers moved around that much. I have set crab pots out of my kayak and it works great but I only have RCGL so I can only do 5 pots. Still can pull enough for me and the family on one set though.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

JAM said:


> I don't talk to hear myself Speak, I set Goals and Accomplish them, if I say it I do it, my word is my bond...
> Windex and only 10 Year Commercial Vinyl Stickers will Stay put... Others or Cheap Stickers will peel fast, all the *Graphics on my Yak are Commercial Grade for Boats.*.. JAM


That's only right, considering the graphics are on the first and only commercial yak F/V.
Are you the only human powered comm boat in NC too? Do guys still fish out of row boats?
O'Bama's people ought to talk to your people, after all, you fit right in with his green agenda.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

dena said:


> .....Do guys still fish out of row boats?
> O'Bama's people ought to talk to your people, after all, you fit right in with his green agenda.


You're lucky your up in MD. You don't want to mention the big O or any of his people in Hatteras...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

smlobx said:


> You're lucky your up in MD. You don't want to mention the big O or any of his people in Hatteras...


That was my attempt to be funny.
There should be a sarcasm smiley.


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

dena the reason you have that issue with your stickers is because of that "orange peel" dimpling on your OK, if you sand the area down first to get to the clean plastic, clean with some denatured alcahol a little goes a long way, then place the sticker then use a heat gun or blow dryer to really get the glue to stick then you won't have that issue. tight lines and GET SOME!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

All good I knew u was jokin... bout the oboma-nation in charge...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks landingcrew.
I will try your advice with the sanding, and alcohol.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

JAM said:


> http://fishmilitia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2550
> 
> Wanting to bridge the gap and mend the fences between Rec's and Comm's, cause I am both, and I know the Truth, Point Fingers at the Land Developers, not Other Fishermen... Come on Guys Lets Get on the Same Team, United We Stand, Divided we Fall...
> 
> JAM


Very Cool JAM....


----------

